# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  ANND the LIX pen arrives !

## LambdaFF

Yep, LIX has finally started a few  deliveries. Out of the 500 "stated as available", it seems a fraction were sent to US backers.

This is such a success that a week after the 1st delivery they have published an update requesting feedback on their support email.
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects...58309?ref=dash

After a few days of mixed reviews, a backer summed it up quite well : "An amazing 58% failure rate ending the "there was a problem, but we fixed it" fairytale."

For a 800000£ project over a year late : good job LIX. Let's see if the follow-up wil solve this and make it worth the backers' while ... -or anyone's really-.

Mashable review :
http://mashable.com/2016/01/17/lix-3d-pen-review/

Published by the backers :
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAiNmRlohwV/
https://www.instagram.com/p/BAg9o83nDJS/
https://youtu.be/I9JP19bbCik
http://imgur.com/QJwsxYa
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7mbcCem0Zts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plvZCLpIIvk
https://youtu.be/ipWrabM_0FI
http://imgur.com/a/gvqPw
http://imgur.com/a/TJYWs
http://computerpr0n.com/2016/01/the-lix-pen/

----------


## 3dex ltd

Did you back them? i.e are you waiting for a LIX pen or has it arrived?

----------


## LambdaFF

Not received yet, no. I'm hoping that not receiving it opens somehow the chance that perhaps they'll solve the problems in the new batch and so remove this 50% failure chance in the one I may eventually receive.

In other words : I've mourned, I don't expect much from them. This was also an eye opener on KS policies for me.

----------


## 3dex ltd

Ahh good idea. Let's hope you're in luck and you get a better quality pen!

----------


## LambdaFF

AAANNNDD no it doesn't arrive anymore. 

The 50 or so they seem to have delivered to backers and reviewers were a failure with an extremely low functioning rate.

Now 1 month without answers it's quite obvious they are bust.

However their website is still up so if you ever are tempted to go for their product ... don't.

----------

